# Cube Timer for Samsung Smartwatch "Timeless Cube"



## boatox (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello  ,

I am Boatox alias Sebastian Struve from Germany and i would like to introduce 
my App "Timeless Cube" for a Samsung Smartwatch with Tizen OS like the Gear 2 and Gear 2 Neo.
Please tell me if you like the app or if the app doesn't make sense. 
Timeless Cube replace the typically Stackmat Timer, so if you are outside you have always a timer with you 
that is near the official Timer. Hands on the table, solving and hands back.
For the future i will add Ao5 and Ao12 etc. 

[video=youtube_share;u_yA-guFL9c]http://youtu.be/u_yA-guFL9c[/video]

The App "Timeless Cube" is available in the Samsung Store for free so feel free to use it and give a comment.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow! What a cool idea! I wish I had one of those watches.


----------



## Marco Cuber (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow. Great idea! Very ingenius and innovative. Too bad I don't have that watch


----------



## Carrot (Jun 10, 2014)

That is magic!


----------



## boatox (Jun 10, 2014)

:-D thank you, nice comment


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 10, 2014)

Now _that_ is cool. I don't know what I was expecting, but it's a lot better than whatever I thought it might have been. Shame I don't have one of those smartwatches... Nice job!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 10, 2014)

cool!


----------



## Emma (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea.I like Samsung Smartwatch Gear 2 design is very cool.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2014)

how the timer knows you started solving?


----------



## kcl (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, smart watches are good for something!


----------



## boatox (Jun 11, 2014)

With the acceleration sensor. When you move in "Ready" mode, the timer starts.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2014)

boatox said:


> With the acceleration sensor. When you move in "Ready" mode, the timer starts.



thanks


----------



## ajayd (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok this is really cool. It's too bad that I don't have a smartwatch; if I did, then I'd totally abandon the regular timer for this. Awesome!


----------

